# front panel wiring



## hughie (Dec 27, 2003)

Dear All

I am trying to wire a ASUS A8V mother board, but unfortunately the wiring that comes from the case does not match the names on the board. The wires are named HDD LED - reset SW -M/B SW - power LED - white wire with a minus - black with no markings - red with no markings. I enclose some pictures of the mother board, please can you advise me.

Regards

Hughie


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

Sorry, but there's no pictures - you'll need to re-upload them.


----------



## win2kpro (Jul 19, 2005)

See page 2-28 of your manual.

AS MARKED AS SHOWN ON BOARD DIAGRAM

HDD LED =	IDE_LED
RESET SW =	RESET
M/B SW =	PWRSW
POWER LED =	PLED


----------



## win2kpro (Jul 19, 2005)

Also, note if the front panel pinout is correct as shown on page 2-28 of the Asus manual the PLED connection is shown as a 3 slot connector and most cases come with a 2 slot connector for all the front panel connections.

*IF* your case connector is a 2 slot connector, for the PLED to work you will have to split the 2 slot connector making 2 1 slot connectors unless you have some 1 slot kk connectors available.

Splitting a 2 slot kk connector is fairly easy, you can do it with a pair of wire end cutters or an Exacto knife. Just be sure you don't cut into the metal contact inside the slot.

If you have to split the PLED connector the PLED + connector would go on pin #2 and the PLED - connector would go on pin #6.

On front panel headers as shown on the Asus front panel pinout the pins on the *BOTTOM* of the header are normally *ODD* numbered, i.e. 1,3,5,7 etc. and the pins on the *TOP* of the header are normally *EVEN* numbered, i.e. 2,4,6,8 etc.


----------



## hughie (Dec 27, 2003)

here are the pics sorry


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

Here's the pics, I've extracted them and saved them as JPEG's to decrease their file size:


----------



## win2kpro (Jul 19, 2005)

I really can't tell much from the pics, but here is the front panel pinout from the Asus manual. Does your front panel header match this pinout?


----------



## hughie (Dec 27, 2003)

I followed your diagram I thought it did it ok. BUT when I attach the mains power lead the computer fires up so something is wrong but don't know what. Sorry so to be so dim!!


----------



## win2kpro (Jul 19, 2005)

First try turning the PWRSW lead 180-degrees and see if the machine still starts when you connect the mainboard power lead.


----------



## win2kpro (Jul 19, 2005)

You may have a defective front panel main power switch or defective reset switch.

Turn the power *OFF* to the machine.

Unplug both the *PWRSW* switch connector and the *RESET* switch connector from the motherboard header.

Turn the power *ON* to the machine.

Take a small flat bladed screwdriver and momentarily short the 2 pins where the *PWRSW* should connect to the motherboard header. The machine should start up when you momentarily short these pins. If the machine starts up when you short these pins the motherboard is OK.

Turn the power *OFF* to the machine.

Re-connect the *PWRSW* connector and the *RESET* connector to the motherboard header and re-connect the main power connector.

Turn the power *ON* to the machine.

With the *PWRSW* and *RESET* connected to the board if the machine starts up when you power *ON* the machine then either the front panel main power switch or the reset switch is defective or possibly "stuck".


----------



## hughie (Dec 27, 2003)

I followed your instructions no joy. I went as far as to disconnect all of the front panel wires but when I attach the mains power lead to the back of the the computer it still fires up. So something is still wrong but I haven't a clue what it is.


----------



## win2kpro (Jul 19, 2005)

OK, try this. Leave *ALL* the front panel wires disconnected from the motherboard header. Disconnect the power supply from its source. Disconnect *EVERYTHING* that is connected to the power supply. Plug in the power supply to the source and turn on the switch on the back of the power supply (if it has a switch). With *EVERYTHING* disconnected from the power supply it should not turn on.

If the power supply comes on with *EVERYTHING* disconnected then here is either a short in the power supply or harness shorting pin #14 (PS_ON) to ground.

If the power supply *DOES NOT* come on with *EVERYTHING* disconnected, unplug the power supply from the source and *ONLY* plug in the 20 pin main motherboard connector. Plug in the power supply to the source and turn it on. If the power supply comes on with only the 20 pin mainboard connector connected then pin #14 (PS_ON) is being shorted to ground in the case.

You can test a power supply outside the case by momentarily jumping pin #14 (PS_ON) (Green wire) to any ground (Black wire) and the power supply should come on. To shut it off simply remove the jumper wire from ground.


----------



## hughie (Dec 27, 2003)

Many thanks for replying. I have followed your suggestions and what I found is that the power supply comes on with only the 20 pin mainboard connector connected. Could you tell me:
Where to find pin #14 (PS_ON)? 
How do I go about sorting the problem as I haven't a clue about any of this sorry


----------



## win2kpro (Jul 19, 2005)

Let's try an out of the case build.

*UNPLUG THE POWER SUPPLY.*

Remove the motherboard from the case.

Set the motherboard on a non conductive surface.

Unplug *EVERYTHING* from the board *except* the main power connector, the auxiliary +12V CPU connector and the CPU fan connector connected to the CPU fan header on the motherboard.

Remove *ALL* add in PCI/AGP/PCI-e cards except the video card. Remove the video card *IF* the motherboard has onboard video.

If you have SDRAM leave only 1 stick installed in the 1st DIMM slot closest to the processor.

*If you have RDRAM (RAMBUS) please refer to your owners manual for the type and configuration details for supported RDRAM.*

Connect the monitor to the video card *OR* the onboard video connector, whichever is applicable. If you have onboard video, use the onboard video rather than a video card.

*DO NOT* connect *ANYTHING* else.

* PLUG IN THE POWER SUPPLY*

*POWER ON THE POWER SUPPLY.*

At this point the power *supply should not turn on*. If the power supply comes on, *STOP*, there is a problem with either the power supply or the mainboard.

If the power supply *does not turn on* (which is correct), Use a flat bladed screwdriver to *momentarily* short the power switch connector on the motherboard header. If everything is OK when you short the power switch on the motherboard header the machine should POST.

Attached is a photo of a standard 20 pin ATX power supply mainboard connector.


----------



## win2kpro (Jul 19, 2005)

A couple of questions.

What is the EXACT make and model of your power supply?

When you installed the mainboard in the case, did you install it on the standoffs (risers) to keep the maiboard from contacting the bottom of the case? If so, did you make sure there were no extra standoffs (risers) left attached to the case?


----------



## hughie (Dec 27, 2003)

Dear Win2kpro

Thanks for the detailed rundown, I will try your suggestions out later in the week. I installed the mobo on brass risers, BUT I think I screwed the mobo down on 1 built in riser on the metal computer case now after reading you article this maybe causing a short. 
The power supply is an codegen 400w.


----------



## hughie (Dec 27, 2003)

Dear All
I followed the advice given and I did an out of case build it seems the mobo's at fault is there any way round this problem? Or do I have to scrap the board?

Many thanks Hughie


----------



## win2kpro (Jul 19, 2005)

I would return the board to my place of purchase and get a replacement board. If you purchased the board new it should have some warranty either from the seller or from Asus.


----------

